

Ask HN: Unmetered hosting, anyone? - ez77

Hello! Anyone tried "unmetered" hosting services, such as nqhost.com? If so, what were your impressions? What are the average download/upload speeds? I can only imagine such a model with a bandwidth limit (explicit or not), after which we are talking at most of kbps, right? But even assuming low speeds, did you find the service to actually be available consistently?<p>Thanks!
======
chopsueyar
I've used hostmonster and that has been pretty reliable.

It is kinda' like newegg versus CDW.

There are some weird restrictions, you must have a fixed ip to use the maximum
execution time for cronjobs, daemons, and things running in ssh.

Cronjobs are limited to 30 minutes. Daemons are unlimited (but you can get in
trouble for saturating the CPU/network), web-based PHP/MySQL, FTP, etc is
limited to 12 hours.

I have a site that takes a 2GB csv file once every 3 months and imports it
into a denormalized MySQL db, and another site that downloads several hundred
images daily and resizes them into thumbnails and a second size.

Each of these required creative solutions. That is what you get for ~$100/yr
'unmetered' hosting.

I looked at the hosting provider you mentioned, and it seems the server is
located in Germany w/ upto 4GB of RAM and 250GB of storage for ~$75/month.
Says 'guaranteed resources', but who knows how quickly you can saturate the
CPU?

Rackspace cloud has a calculator to determine costs and you only have so much
throughput, so you can calculate worse-case bandwidth scenario, or have
another way to mitigate bandwidth "overages".

[http://www.rackspacecloud.com/cloud_hosting_products/servers...](http://www.rackspacecloud.com/cloud_hosting_products/servers/pricing)

~~~
ez77
>> I looked at the hosting provider you mentioned, and it seems the server is
located in Germany w/ upto 4GB of RAM and 250GB of storage for ~$75/month.

I would have no problem using a VPS. In that category they even offer a
$6.95/month option: <http://nqhost.com/cheap-vps.html>.

------
daychilde
<http://webhostingtalk.com/> is my go-to place for hosting opinions. More
specifically, I recommend iWeb.com - I've had dedicated servers with them for
more than five years. They're top quality. I haven't had any unmetered servers
with them, though.

------
bobf
I've been hosting a server on a Hazenet VPS for $7/mo for the past few months,
which is unmetered @ 5 mbits. Seems consistent/reliable so far..
<http://hazenet.co.uk/vps.html>

------
petervandijck
Why exactly are you looking for an unmetered host?

~~~
ez77
Peace of mind. I always preferred flat fees for all services, even if I have
to pay a bit more. When it comes to hosting I would of course expect a
mechanism that prevents abuse. For example, lowering the traffic speeds
considerably after a reasonable cap. Ideally, though, all the figures involved
should be spelled out. Moreover, lower speeds would not be acceptable for a
professional site (see next).

The funny (or worse) thing is that I don’t have any professional sites, and my
personal sites are essentially text based. Hence, I never use more than 50MB
of Linode’s 200GB! But still… I greatly value having _the option_ of agreeing
on a final price and absolutely ruling out any surprises at the end of the
month.

By the way, I miss the American meaning of “unlimited” or “flat fee”… There it
means what it says, but here in Spain the “flat fees” of mobile operators in
particular are so ridiculously abusive that you wonder how it’s legal to
advertise them so prominently with two paragraphs of “fine print” afterwards.

